# Thread for TTF middle-agers



## Majimaune (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate to say this but I felt a bit left out of the Thread For TTF Eldar and so I thought I would make one for the ones that came in the time between 2002 and the end of 2005. So EA, NR, me and others can reminisce about some of the more recent times that are still at least 2 or more years old, not 5 or more, which would be hard to remember.


----------



## Ermundo (Apr 25, 2007)

I joined on October 2005, so I barely make the cut. But anyway, what are we suppose to talk about? Memories we have? Highlights of our time here?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 25, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if I have been around this particular website thing too long to be allowed to post in this little thread thing, but oh well. I encourage all to resist the large gob of pure evil that is exclusive threadses! Show up in that thread for members who have been here for a really long time and talk about how young the dinosaurs must have looked back then. Or make a thread just for members that have been around for three years, twenty-seven days, five hours, and forty-eight minutes.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 25, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> I hate to say this but I felt a bit left out of the Thread For TTF Eldar and so I thought I would make one for the ones that came in the time between 2002 and the end of 2005. So EA, NR, me and others can reminisce about some of the more recent times that are still at least 2 or more years old, not 5 or more, which would be hard to remember.



Count me in! That other thread carries the stench of elitism!

Barley


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 26, 2007)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Count me in! That other thread carries the stench of elitism!
> 
> Barley


Yay. SO what can we talk about. Barley your probably the oldest member (joining wise) that is allowed in this thread that will actually be in it, do you have any ideas?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 26, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Yay. SO what can we talk about. Barley your probably the oldest member (joining wise) that is allowed in this thread that will actually be in it, do you have any ideas?



I imagine everything that they're talking about in the other thread; the cutoff point is not only arbitrary, but pointless. If reminiscences are what is wanted, everyone has some.

But to begin: I don't know exactly what prompted me to first come here. Obviously it had something to do with Tolkien, back in December of 2003. What happened around then? Was PJ on the horizon?

What _kept_ me here were — and are — the people: their intelligence and their views on things Tolkien and non-Tolkien. The fellowship was, during TTF's "Golden Age" unsurpassed. 'Tis pity that some of them were put off enough to go elsewhere by "stuff."

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Apr 26, 2007)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I imagine everything that they're talking about in the other thread; the cutoff point is not only arbitrary, but pointless. If reminiscences are what is wanted, everyone has some.
> 
> But to begin: I don't know exactly what prompted me to first come here. Obviously it had something to do with Tolkien, back in December of 2003. What happened around then? Was PJ on the horizon?
> 
> ...



Wow. You're last sentence made your entire post seem like some greek tradgedy.

As for me, I cant quite recall I how I stumbled across this forum. I guess it was by some link from some other website, or maybe something else entirely. Either way, I found this forum and a place to talk with people who share my undying thirst for Tolkien. And the rest is history.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 26, 2007)

Is anyone here from the time of the TTF Family? I miss that so much! That was a good thread right there. My character, Erestor Arcamen did awaken in the first age, and is a Noldor, but I won't waste my time posting if i'm not 'elite' enough, so yes, this thread here is the place to be! But seriously, I remember the days that daily new posts in the LOTR and Silmarillion threads would pop up and they'd be meaningful and full of interest, now we argue over who has the coolest avatar...


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 27, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Is anyone here from the time of the TTF Family? I miss that so much! That was a good thread right there. My character, Erestor Arcamen did awaken in the first age, and is a Noldor, but I won't waste my time posting if i'm not 'elite' enough, so yes, this thread here is the place to be! But seriously, I remember the days that daily new posts in the LOTR and Silmarillion threads would pop up and they'd be meaningful and full of interest, now we argue over who has the coolest avatar...


I am not part of TTF Family but I too, just in time, remember the days when I could come on twice a day and there be new things to post on. Also whats wrong with arguing about who has the coolest avatar. I mean it is quite good how people argue how theirs is the best (no names mentioned)....


----------



## Thorin (Apr 27, 2007)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My character, Erestor Arcamen did awaken in the first age, and is a Noldor, but I won't waste my time posting if i'm not 'elite' enough, so yes, this thread here is the place to be!



This is Thorin here, who started the thread on the TTF Eldar. I know I don't belong here and I apologize but I need to clarify something because what I have done seems to be an issue with some people. 

Erestor, I am not saying those whose 'characters' are from the First Age can post on my thread (if you notice that Thorin is a Third Age character!) but those posters and members from the 'First Age' of this forum.

I am not trying to be 'elitist' and it isn't fair to label my thread as such. I only wish to relive some of the old days long before you came on the picture. I don't know you. I don't know your friends on this forum. You were not there to share my memories from 5-6 years ago. That is what I am interested in hashing out.

I have not been an active member here for well over 3 years! I dont' know boo about the memories of those members who've joined in the last 2-3 years.

I fail to see what the big problem here is! It is my right to make a thread that is RELEVANT to ME. I am not trying to start an elite club. 

So if we can just move on and quit with the labelling, you guys can reminisce about those who joined the last few years, and I will do the same with those who have been here for over 5 years.

Sheesh...


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 27, 2007)

Thorin said:


> I fail to see what the big problem here is! It is my right to make a thread that is RELEVANT to ME. I am not trying to start an elite club.


And this thread is relevant to us. I have been here long enough to know about half of the people you talk about in your thread but not the stuff that you talk about, though I could probably find out a lot from the person who introduced me here. You might have heard of them...Adrastea. They were here earlier enough to be in your thread though they never come on TTF anymore. Such a shame.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 27, 2007)

Thorin, what ole Barley and Marj here are getting at is that, though perhaps you did not mean it, you based a thread on exclusion. It is your right to do as you wish but your tact was, well, lacking there a little. Chin up chum, we all make littyle snafu's like these.


----------



## Ermundo (Apr 28, 2007)

Agreed Daranova. Although you (Thorin) probably didn't mean to do so, you still made a club of sorts, when you put the limit to membership age...

Personally, I don't think what's the problem with him wanting to remember old, old memories. None of us, err, middle-age folk can really know what went on back in the old days, cause we weren't there. If anyone doesn't like that, and feels like their being prejudiced, well sorry to say you're going to have to deal with it. Thorin started the thread, so he got to decide what he wanted to talk about. And he has every right to.

But seriously, aren't we getting just a hair or two off topic.

I don't have any awesome memories I can share. Really, I just read what's going on, and that's what I've been mainly doing for my entire life-span at this forum. I might post occasionally, but really I'm just content with reading.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 28, 2007)

Daranavo said:


> Thorin, what ole Barley and Marj here are getting at is that, though perhaps you did not mean it, you based a thread on exclusion.



You're spot on, Big D, that's _it_!  I guess that's what sent me running into the corner weeping uncontrollably, feeling totally unwanted, devalued, and just plain left out — _an old man abandoned_ — loveless, friendless, forlorn...   

Barley


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2007)

Daranavo said:


> Thorin, what ole Barley and Marj here are getting at is that, though perhaps you did not mean it, you based a thread on exclusion. It is your right to do as you wish but your tact was, well, lacking there a little. Chin up chum, we all make littyle snafu's like these.


Daranavo its Maj not Marj. I am very particular about my name, could have something to do with what my name really is, people spelling it wrong all the time. But other then that you have a point.



Ermundo said:


> I don't have any awesome memories I can share. Really, I just read what's going on, and that's what I've been mainly doing for my entire life-span at this forum. I might post occasionally, but really I'm just content with reading.


I am kind of the same, I read then if I feel like it, I post. I have alot of good memories from RPG area but they are mainly with members now hardly ever here of in Elders thread so theres not much use talking about them here.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone remember elrilgalia or ElvessLeawyn, and maybe even Warrior93?


----------



## Majimaune (May 3, 2007)

Noldor_returned said:


> Does anyone remember elrilgalia or ElvessLeawyn, and maybe even Warrior93?


Oh pick me pick me I do! And e.Blackstar. She was good to have around.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 6, 2007)

Also we can't forget ingolmo...I'm not sure when he joined, but he was one hoopy frood.


----------



## Majimaune (May 7, 2007)

Yeah. He was awesome. He only joined a couple of months before me. Strange I thought he had been around for ages.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 15, 2007)

He did stick his head in briefly about 6 months to one year ago, although he hasn't been seen since.

And if anyone was wondering where I had gotten to, my Internet was down for the last week. However, from now on if I'm not around ( :[ ), it wasn't the net.


----------



## Majimaune (May 16, 2007)

Its life, not net. Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 28, 2010)

Didn't know we were called middle-agers, but I'm glad I was remembered! The forum seems so different now, with the new style but similar(very old threads like 2006 or back)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 3, 2011)

And I'm still here too whenever I can be. Just to clarify to Thorin, if he's still around, since I never checked for his reply in here before, I was just kidding and was never bothered by his 'elitist' thread. Whew! That was a run on sentence!


----------

